# Sway Bar Links, CV Boots, and Pinion Seal



## apfeif3 (May 28, 2013)

I just got my car this weekend and when I had it checked out there are a few things that need attention. First is the Left Rear Axle, CV, is leaking a little. I am hoping I can just have the boot replaced. I stopped by a GM dealer and it sounded like this was an option. Has anyone done this?

Next is the Input Pinion seal was leaking a little too. The GM dealer said this was not too expensive of a fix as well. The pinion seal and CV boot were just under $500.

Last was the sway bar links, they're loose. For them I was thinking Pedders 42409. The inspection suggested bushings at the same time, I'm thinking that would be sway bar bushings, I didn't ask as I should have.

The most concerning things that has happened that I did not notice on the test drive is sometimes when I start moving from a stop it feels like the rear end "sticks" or "catches" and then comes free and there are no noises or anything until I stop again. Any ideas on that?


----------

